# Musical Trivia



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Did you know, the building seen between the two heads on the Album cover of Pink Floyd's Division Bell is actually Ely Cathedral.

Having seen this building at least once a week for the last 30 years, this came as a bit of a shock to me.

Anyone else got some Musical Trivia?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Eddie Van Halen's guitar solo on Michael Jackson's 'Beat It' was done in just 2 takes and he got paid a reputed $1m for it! One of, if not the best rock guitar solos in popular music in my opinion (and I do play).

(might be a myth, but it's what I've read somewhere).


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Luciano Pavarotti recieved 165 curtain calls after a show in Germany.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Luther Vandross was a backing singer for David Bowie

Oh and Frankie is the fittest one in The Saturdays


----------

